# Jet 12" Jointer - Planer



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Very good review Tom ! I've been wondering about this machine .


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Good information Tom thanks for posting.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice review tom


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Very good review. First time for me seeing this tool. Well done.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Very nice machine!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice reveiw.
Thanks


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I came oh-so-close to buying one of these before I opted to buy a better jointer and continue to use my Dewalt bench top plainer. I may regret that decision.

Thanks for the excellent review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Great new toy and excellent review : )


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to be a cabinet maker in France a long long time ago.
I still have all my tools in France. 
I have a Lurem 5 operations machine. It is equipped with 3×3HP motors.
This planer/jointer reminds me of it.
I miss my machine, I wish I had it here.
Bert


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Tom i hate you LOL…... all tho's great new toys you got for xmas jet are very big over here as you may know so i knew the reveiw would be good i'd love to get a shop full of new toys oneday enjoy my friend you deserve it

Andy


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice. that looks like a great machine and you've got a nice little shop there two… very clean… wish my shop looked hat nice


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I can tell the bed is too short for a lot of the boards that I joint. But being 2 machines in one space saving footprint is of value in the small shop.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Oooooh! I'm droolling! Can I come over and play too?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice tool


----------



## Tomas (Jun 25, 2007)

I was wondering about thi model - is this the one with the blades or the cutters. If cutters, what was the noise level like? - Tomas


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review!

I take it that you would buy it all over again?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Tomas: The machine has three blades.

GaryG: Yes, I would buy it all over again. Great machine for the price.


----------



## SDVike (Dec 19, 2009)

I am curious, if you use in the jointer set up will it wear out the blade in that location? Will the fence adjust back and forth to avoid that situation?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

SDVike: The fence can be moved any where along the bed. They recommend moving the fence back and forth so you do not ware the blades in one spot. Thanks for asking.


----------

